# Resident in Spain, selling house in UK - tax?



## gcumming (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi - urgent question in case anyone know the answer! I moved to Spain recently and am selling my house in the UK (for less than I bought it for a litlle over a year ago). In the UK clearly I would not be liable for tax, as I am making a loss, but if I am resident in Spain are there any complications? And do I need to declare it next year on my Spanish tax return?


----------



## gcumming (Apr 19, 2012)

....just noticed the spelling error in my thread title. Maybe Freudian?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gcumming said:


> ....just noticed the spelling error in my thread title. Maybe Freudian?


 LOL!! I changed it for you - altho I did wonder............

jo xxx


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

gcumming said:


> H In the UK clearly I would not be liable for tax, as I am making a loss, but if I am resident in Spain are there any complications? And do I need to declare it next year on my Spanish tax return?


You should find out if Spain lets you carry forward losses. If you can you'll want to report the loss so in the future you can offset any gain.


----------

